# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  خداروشکر برنامه ریختم .فقط اشکالاتشو بهم بگید

## _saeed_

سلام بچه  ها دیروز دراوج ناامیدی تاپیک زدم وشما حسابی امیدوارم کردید ازهمتون ممنونم واقعا نجاتم دادین نوشته هاتون که خوندم حسابی روحیه گرفتم وتصمیم گرفتم به خاطر دلمم که شده این یه ماهو خوب بخونم .خودم امروز برنامه ریختم گفتم اینجا بزارمش تا شما ها ببینین واگه جاییش ایراد داشت بهم بگید اصلاحش کنم .

من میخوام تواین برنامه درسایی رو بخونم(مرورکنم) که قبلا حداقل یه بارخوندمشون و میدونم توشون زودتر مسلط میشم میخوام اول تو ده روزحداکثر2هفته این مباحثو بخونم یعنی فقط بخونم فعلا نمیخوام تست بزنم 
(فصل1تا7زیست پیش+فصل1تا4زیست3+ژنتیک مندلی فصل5تا8زیست2)ازکتاب درسی بخونم(قبلا خوندمشون اوایل سال ونکاتم تو کتاب وارد کردم نمیگم کامله ولی خوبه)
فصل1تا5شیمی2وفصل1و2و4شیمی پیش ازروی فیل شیمی مبتکران(اینام اوایل سال خوندمشونو تستم ازشون زده بودم ولی خب بعدچندماه به مرورنیازدارند)
احتمال واماروماتریس ولگاریتم .مثلثات .حد ومشتق ونظریه معادلات ازجمع بندی مهروماه بخونم(اینام همشون پایم توشون خوبه.خوندم قبلا)
حرکتشناسی وفیزیک 3وفصل3و5و6و7فیزیک پیش رومیخوام از  جمع بندی مهروماه بخونم(اینام قبلا خوندم)
تو ادبیات میخوام نکات ارایه روبخونم قرابتم که بیشتر تست میخاد پس تو این ده روز زیاد باهاش کاری ندارم.
تو دینی میخوام یه دور خط ویژه رو بخونم (چندروز پیش قسمت پیشو ازش خوندم تو6ساعت ونیم)
توعربی میخوام ترجمه روبخونم ازجمع زرد عربی مهروماه.درک مطلبم میخوام سوالای معنیشو بزنم که تو همون زمان تست زدن با حل تست میشه روش مسلط شد وزیاد لازم نیست معنی لغت بلد باشم البته به نظرخودم.
 توزبانم میخوام تو این بازه اول فقط لغات سوم وپیش بخونم وحفظ شم تا بعد تستش

خب این قسمت اول برنامم بود تو 15 16 روز اخرم میخوام هر2روز یاهر روز یه کنکورو بزنم ترجیحا کنکورای 5.6سال اخیرو +ازمون جامع قلمچی وسنجشی که قراره برگذار بشه. اینم میشه بازه تست زدنم .البته.بعد هر کنکوری هم که میزنم میخوام اروز تا 1.5 روزو برای مرورخونده ها وتست زدن بیشتر روی مباحثی که تو ازمون غلط زدم وقت بزارم.
خب بچه به نظرتون خوبه؟اگه ایرادی داشت بهم بگیدکه تا امشب ایراداتشو برطرف کنم چون از فردا باید برم تو فاز اجراکردنش ودیگه تا بعد کنکورانجمن نمیام.منتظرم

----------


## thedude

عربی منصوبات رو هم بخون حیفه زیست چرا 9و10و11 پیش رو نمیخونی؟ ادبیات هم تاریخشو از الگو بخون حیفه راحت 2 تشو میشه زد

----------


## _saeed_

> عربی منصوبات رو هم بخون حیفه زیست چرا 9و10و11 پیش رو نمیخونی؟ ادبیات هم تاریخشو از الگو بخون حیفه راحت 2 تشو میشه زد


اخه 9و10و11پیش چون قبلا خوب نخوندمشون فکر کنم زیاد وقتمو بگیره البته 10و11روخوندم میتونم فقط این دوتا رو بخونم یعنی معمولا سوالاشون چجوری ترکیبیه به خوندن 9 نیازه چون توعمرم یبارم نخوندم 9رو.ادبیاتم به نظرت برا کسی که اصلا هیچی از تاریخ ادبیات یادش نباشه چقدر وقت میگیره من لقمه رو دارم بچه ها میگفتن ازخلاصه تهش بخون

----------


## صادق خان

1و2و3و4 زیست 2 هم سادس هم خیلی ترکیب میشه مخصوصا 4

----------


## zahra.2015

*فصل1-3 زیست 2 رو نخونی شاید نتونی ب خیلی از سوالات جواب بدی  چون خیلی مهمه با این ک شاید سوال مستقیمی ازشون نیاد تو هر فصلی میشه رد پاشونو پیدا کرد 
فصل9-11 پیش سخت نیس فقط نیاز ب مرور و کمی دقت داره و فقط از همین 3 فصل حدود10سوال میاد ب وقت گذاشتن براش می ارزه 
آره از خلاصه سحر آمیز تاریخ ادبیات لقمه  استفاده کن خوب بخونی ب راحتی 2 تستشو جواب میدی
بعدم اگه املا نمیخونی حداقل لغت بخون چون هم تو آرایه و قرابت مورد استفادس هم خودش 3 تست ک باز اگه 2 یا حتی یکی شو بزنی 4-8%میفتی جلو کم چیزی نیس ک*

----------


## zahra.2015

*در مورد  بقیه زیست این پراکندگی ب نظرم خوب نیس چون حتی زیست ترکیبم بشه با فصل های هم موضوع خودش ترکیب میشه و بهتر فصل11 سوم و 4دوم بخونی این دو فصل هم 5 تست داره هر چند شاید با بقیه ترکیب بشه ولی خوب ارزش بالایی داره
در مورد فصل 1-7 پیش باید بگم ژنتیک جمعیت کار زیاد می بره مسائل متنوعی داره  بجاش بهتره فصل6و7 سوم بخونی
شما ژنتیک مندلی هم میخوای بخونی؟؟؟
برای ژنتیک مندلی و جمعیت باید تسلط بالایی داشت و تست فراوون کار کرد  با این زمان محدود و حجم بالا شما قبلا باید خیلی عالی این دوتا رو کار کرده باشین تا الان با مرور و دوباره تست زدن بتونید ب سوالاتشون جواب بدید 
حتما در مورد خوندن زیستتون تجدید نظر کنید حتی شده با ی مشاور یا بچه های دیگه مشورت کنید
ولی در کل ب نظر من رو فصل9-11 پیش وقت بذارید بهتر از این دو فصل جواب میگیرید مگر این ک قبلا در حد عالی این دو فصل کار کرده باشین
در مورد شیمی با فصل های انتخابیت موافقم ولی ی چیزیو ب جرات میگم فصل اول سومو نخونی باز تو این درسم شاید نتونی ب خیلی از سوالات جواب بدی تو باید واکنش نویسی و محاسبات استوکیومتری رو عالی یاد داشته باشی*

----------


## dr.mamad_97

*برای ریاضی بشین فیلمهای ممد قاسمی رو نگاه کن از الان مطمین باش به درصد خوبی میرسی...
اینم سایتش:


کنکور|کنکور سراسری|سایت کنکور|طراح کنکور|سوالات کنکور


آيدي : @SANJESH1*

----------


## edin

من جات بودم منابعم کلا خط ویژه میکردم جز شیمی.... 
شیمیم خییییلییی تست بزن 
همون دینی هم میخونی به تستای خط ویژه اکتفا نکن و از هر کتاب کمک درسی که داری تست بزن چون تستا همش تکرار میشن و اکثرا یه نکته دارن...
ادبیات هم قرابت رو ارایه رو که خوندی کلی تست بزن که قلق کار دستت بیاد...
واسه تاریم ادبیات و اینا هم خودم نمیدونم چ کنم :Y (475):  :Y (455):

----------


## Amin97

زیست اینا رو بخون کل سال دوم به جز 2 درس اول 
درس 1 و 2و3و4و11 سوم
8و9و10و11 پیش 
همینا 60 درصدن شما دو سومشم بزنی 40 درصد یعنی خدا !!

----------


## _saeed_

بازم سلام قرار بود دیگه  تو انجمن نیام ولی متاسفانه برنامه قبلی که ریخته  بودم بد از مشورتی که با یکی از مشاورای نت داشتم گفت که زیاد جالب نیست.حالا واقعا گیج شدم.نمیدونم چیکار کنم .به نظر شما دوستان برای کسی مثل من که30الی40درسارو فقط خونده اونم چنماه قبل والان فراموش کرده.البته به جز عربی وادبیات وزبان که اصلا برای کنکور امسال تقریبا بهشون دستم نزدم چه برنامه ای براش تو این 25 روز مناسبه تا بتونه درسا رو تا حدودی جمع کنه .خواهشا برنامه معرفی کنید که شدنی باشه .
1:روش سه روز یکبار که تو هر 2.5روز یه سری از درساروبخونه که زیاد برای منی که اصلا وضعم خوب نیست فکرنکنم خوب باشه
2:عادی خوندن وتست زدن.البته نمیدونم با این روش وقت میشه یا نه ونمیدونم تا کی باید خوندن مبحث جدیدو تموم کنم واز کی مرور کنم واز کی کنکور بزنم تا اون حالت کنکور دادنم تمرین کرده باشم .واقعا براشون وقت هست ؟چند درصد مباحثو میشه با این روش خوندن واینکه مباحثی که من چندماه قبل من خیلی قوی خوندم الان فقط مرورشون کنم؟ یا تستم باید بزنم؟ ومباحث جدیدی که میخوام بخونم چه تعداد تست بزنم؟.روزی14ساعتم حاظرم بخونم فقط نگید نمیشه یا نیاید خیلی رویایی حرف بزنید یه برنامه واقع گرا میخوام وضعیت درسیمم که بهتون گفتم .

باورکنید برای فرار از درس خوندن انقدر تاپیک نمیزنم به خاطر ترس از عدم نتیجه گیری هست که میخوام بهترین راه رو انتخاب کنم 
تورخدا اگه نمیخوایید کمک کنید لااقل سرزنشم نکنید.

----------


## thedude

این متنو کپی پیست کردم از تاپیک هرکی که تازه ...  به نظرم این بهترین راه  حل تا  کی بخونم هم نداریم خود من تا شب کنکور میخونم  ..................................................  ..........................سلام  26روز دیگ تا کنکور هست، اونایی که تازه میخان شروع کنند، نباید ک  10ساعت  بخونن برای رتبه خوب، بالای 10 ساعت های چقدر ک در توانتون 
عمومی ها که چیزی نداره
دینی 1هفته ای میشه به 80رسید 
زبان هم با خوندن لغات به40میرسید،که اگه زود کل لغات حفظ کنید هر شب یک آزمون از سال های قبل حلی کنی دیگ کلوز و ریدینگ هم فول میشی
عربی ترجمه 8سوال داره و درک مطلب 5سوالش مربوط به قواعد 
اینارو 2_3روزه جمع کنی(با عربی کامل گاج کل قواعد مربوط این بخشا کارتو   راه ميندازه) میتونی بعد برای خودت آزمون بزاری و قواعد 1_2_3بخونی 
ادبیات فقط لغت املا تاریخ 32%+قرابت از 9تا تو 6تا هم بزنی به 50برسونی عالیه

خب تخصصی ها..
شیمی یه کتاب مفاهیم خط ویژه بگیر بجوِش، یعنی جوری بخونش واو به واو
اصلا هم زیاد نیست، 3 الی 4روز وقت میبره 50%شیمی در حداقل تست مفاهیم 
واسه ریاضی و فیزیک، سرعت میخاد و واسه سرعت تست زنی تسلط زیاد   میخاد،همون30 %انتخاب کن مباحث آسون،فول فول شو تقریباً 9تست میشه،تو برای   14تست بخون،چون اکثر سوال ها تکراریه ولی جدید هم میاد 
حالا 9سوال آسون وقتت رو نمیگیره،

برای زیست بنظرم بجز گیاهی و ژنتیک همشون بخون،ولی فصل5 تا11 زیست پیش رو   جوری بخون تمام تستای ک اومد بزنی،فصل 5ژنتیک جمعیت فقط مسایل شو نخون   حفظیاتش خیلی آسونه 

اگه میخای هرجور شده دکترا قبول بشی،زمینم هرکدوم دوست دارید،بخون درحد امتحان نهایی، 
همین این تخصصی ها بجز شیمی درحد 25تا30 +شیمی 50+زمین 50
و عمومی ها هم 50جز دینی +دینی 80
داروسازی میاری،

یکاری دیگ توی تخصصی ها سرمایه گذاری روی ریاضی بیشتر از همه موثره،   همینطور ک همه میدونید زیست و شیمی رو سختی فراوانه و فوق العاده   ترکیب،البته سوال آسون درحد 30_25داره،برای کسایی که خوندن اما،با این درصد   رتبه بالا 5000،
ولی ریاضی هرچقدر بالای50بزنید رتبه رو بشدت بشدت خوب میکنه،ترس بچه ها از   ریاضیه اما غافل از اینکه ریاضی تنها درسیه ک الان تو این دوره کنکور آسون   شده،23سوالش از کنکور های سال قبله،
تو این زمان ک همه خوندن و فقط به تسلط رسیدن،شما بخونید به اونا برسید   بعضیا اعتماد بنفس پیدا میکنند و درس رو ول میکنند یا بعضی خستن اما شماها   اگه نخونید هیچ سال دیگ فرصت نمیکنید که بخونید،ارزش زمان رو کسی میدونه ک   از دستش داده،
شما فکر میکنید زمان رو از دست دادید،بقیه شو حفظ کنیدتا بفهمید چقدر طلاست

----------


## پریسان1375

قشنگ شناخته شده این خدایی..فک کنم دیگه این ۵یا۶امین تاپیکتون باشه..فقط میتونم بگم رچش سه روز یک بار واسه کسی مه تازه میهواد شروع کنه درس نیس..بشینینن مباحثی که صدها بار توی انجمن گفتخ شده رو بخونین که خداقل بتونین یه رتبه زیر ۱۵هزار بیارین
نوفق باشین

----------


## _saeed_

> این متنو کپی پیست کردم از تاپیک هرکی که تازه ...  به نظرم این بهترین راه  حل تا  کی بخونم هم نداریم خود من تا شب کنکور میخونم  ..................................................  ..........................سلام  26روز دیگ تا کنکور هست، اونایی که تازه میخان شروع کنند، نباید ک  10ساعت  بخونن برای رتبه خوب، بالای 10 ساعت های چقدر ک در توانتون 
> عمومی ها که چیزی نداره
> دینی 1هفته ای میشه به 80رسید 
> زبان هم با خوندن لغات به40میرسید،که اگه زود کل لغات حفظ کنید هر شب یک آزمون از سال های قبل حلی کنی دیگ کلوز و ریدینگ هم فول میشی
> عربی ترجمه 8سوال داره و درک مطلب 5سوالش مربوط به قواعد 
> اینارو 2_3روزه جمع کنی(با عربی کامل گاج کل قواعد مربوط این بخشا کارتو   راه ميندازه) میتونی بعد برای خودت آزمون بزاری و قواعد 1_2_3بخونی 
> ادبیات فقط لغت املا تاریخ 32%+قرابت از 9تا تو 6تا هم بزنی به 50برسونی عالیه
> 
> خب تخصصی ها..
> ...


دوست عزیز کی مرور کنم؟ وکی کنکور بزنم؟ برای این مباحثی که گفتی چقدر تست بزنم؟ بعداینکه گفتی کل عمومی ها رو تو چند روز بخونم؟ یعنی مرور نکنم تا خود کنکور؟

----------


## _saeed_

> قشنگ شناخته شده این خدایی..فک کنم دیگه این ۵یا۶امین تاپیکتون باشه..فقط میتونم بگم رچش سه روز یک بار واسه کسی مه تازه میهواد شروع کنه درس نیس..بشینینن مباحثی که صدها بار توی انجمن گفتخ شده رو بخونین که خداقل بتونین یه رتبه زیر ۱۵هزار بیارین
> نوفق باشین


سرزنش نکن لطفا

----------


## پریسان1375

بخدا قصد سرزنش ندارم..اگع کمکی هم از دستن برمیاد من در خدمتم ولی خب ادم ناراحت میشه روزا رو دارین میگذرونین همیجوزی..

----------


## _saeed_

> بخدا قصد سرزنش ندارم..اگع کمکی هم از دستن برمیاد من در خدمتم ولی خب ادم ناراحت میشه روزا رو دارین میگذرونین همیجوزی..


متاسفانه فکر کنم وسواس مطالعاتی پیدا کردم که هی از این شاخه به اون شاخه میپرم.عاملشم ترس و نامیدیه

----------


## Ali.N

> بازم سلام قرار بود دیگه  تو انجمن نیام ولی متاسفانه برنامه قبلی که ریخته  بودم بد از مشورتی که با یکی از مشاورای نت داشتم گفت که زیاد جالب نیست.حالا واقعا گیج شدم.نمیدونم چیکار کنم .به نظر شما دوستان برای کسی مثل من که30الی40درسارو فقط خونده اونم چنماه قبل والان فراموش کرده.البته به جز عربی وادبیات وزبان که اصلا برای کنکور امسال تقریبا بهشون دستم نزدم چه برنامه ای براش تو این 25 روز مناسبه تا بتونه درسا رو تا حدودی جمع کنه .خواهشا برنامه معرفی کنید که شدنی باشه .
> 1:روش سه روز یکبار که تو هر 2.5روز یه سری از درساروبخونه که زیاد برای منی که اصلا وضعم خوب نیست فکرنکنم خوب باشه
> 2:عادی خوندن وتست زدن.البته نمیدونم با این روش وقت میشه یا نه ونمیدونم تا کی باید خوندن مبحث جدیدو تموم کنم واز کی مرور کنم واز کی کنکور بزنم تا اون حالت کنکور دادنم تمرین کرده باشم .واقعا براشون وقت هست ؟چند درصد مباحثو میشه با این روش خوندن واینکه مباحثی که من چندماه قبل من خیلی قوی خوندم الان فقط مرورشون کنم؟ یا تستم باید بزنم؟ ومباحث جدیدی که میخوام بخونم چه تعداد تست بزنم؟.روزی14ساعتم حاظرم بخونم فقط نگید نمیشه یا نیاید خیلی رویایی حرف بزنید یه برنامه واقع گرا میخوام وضعیت درسیمم که بهتون گفتم .
> 
> باورکنید برای فرار از درس خوندن انقدر تاپیک نمیزنم به خاطر ترس از عدم نتیجه گیری هست که میخوام بهترین راه رو انتخاب کنم 
> تورخدا اگه نمیخوایید کمک کنید لااقل سرزنشم نکنید.


عجب........خسته نباشی دلاور!-دادا وقت رفت زود باش!

از الان اگه بخای ششروع کنی
1)بعضی از کتابارو قیدشو بزن
2)بعضی از درسای کم تکرار تو کنکورو حذف کن
3)سوالات کنکورای سال قبلو حتمااااااااااااااااااا همه تست ها رو با جواب ها بزن-اگه نرسیدی فقط پاسخنامه بخون
4)برنامه رو بیخیال -باز بخوای بریزی 1 روزتو میگیری-همینطور شروع کن برو جلو
5)تا جایی که میتونی خلاصه بخون
همینا دیگه
فقط نمون برو

----------


## _saeed_

> عجب........خسته نباشی دلاور!-دادا وقت رفت زود باش!
> 
> از الان اگه بخای ششروع کنی
> 1)بعضی از کتابارو قیدشو بزن
> 2)بعضی از درسای کم تکرار تو کنکورو حذف کن
> 3)سوالات کنکورای سال قبلو حتمااااااااااااااااااا همه تست ها رو با جواب ها بزن-اگه نرسیدی فقط پاسخنامه بخون
> 4)برنامه رو بیخیال -باز بخوای بریزی 1 روزتو میگیری-همینطور شروع کن برو جلو
> 5)تا جایی که میتونی خلاصه بخون
> همینا دیگه
> فقط نمون برو


یعنی مرور کنکورر زدنو بیخیال شم؟

----------


## Ali.N

> یعنی مرور کنکورر زدنو بیخیال شم؟


میرسی مرور کنی به نظرت؟؟؟!
اگه میرسی کن
بودجه بندی اینارو هم که تو تاپیکهای قبلی توضیح دادم(قلمچی)دان کن

جان خودت بهانه نیار-فقط بر بخون

----------


## _saeed_

> میرسی مرور کنی به نظرت؟؟؟!
> اگه میرسی کن
> بودجه بندی اینارو هم که تو تاپیکهای قبلی توضیح دادم(قلمچی)دان کن
> 
> جان خودت بهانه نیار-فقط بر بخون


یعنی فقط بخونم کنکور نزنم ومرور نم درسی که امروز میخونم 27روز دیگه یادم نیست خب

----------


## raha..

> بازم سلام قرار بود دیگه  تو انجمن نیام ولی متاسفانه برنامه قبلی که ریخته  بودم بد از مشورتی که با یکی از مشاورای نت داشتم گفت که زیاد جالب نیست.حالا واقعا گیج شدم.نمیدونم چیکار کنم .به نظر شما دوستان برای کسی مثل من که30الی40درسارو فقط خونده اونم چنماه قبل والان فراموش کرده.البته به جز عربی وادبیات وزبان که اصلا برای کنکور امسال تقریبا بهشون دستم نزدم چه برنامه ای براش تو این 25 روز مناسبه تا بتونه درسا رو تا حدودی جمع کنه .خواهشا برنامه معرفی کنید که شدنی باشه .
> 1:روش سه روز یکبار که تو هر 2.5روز یه سری از درساروبخونه که زیاد برای منی که اصلا وضعم خوب نیست فکرنکنم خوب باشه
> 2:عادی خوندن وتست زدن.البته نمیدونم با این روش وقت میشه یا نه ونمیدونم تا کی باید خوندن مبحث جدیدو تموم کنم واز کی مرور کنم واز کی کنکور بزنم تا اون حالت کنکور دادنم تمرین کرده باشم .واقعا براشون وقت هست ؟چند درصد مباحثو میشه با این روش خوندن واینکه مباحثی که من چندماه قبل من خیلی قوی خوندم الان فقط مرورشون کنم؟ یا تستم باید بزنم؟ ومباحث جدیدی که میخوام بخونم چه تعداد تست بزنم؟.روزی14ساعتم حاظرم بخونم فقط نگید نمیشه یا نیاید خیلی رویایی حرف بزنید یه برنامه واقع گرا میخوام وضعیت درسیمم که بهتون گفتم .
> 
> باورکنید برای فرار از درس خوندن انقدر تاپیک نمیزنم به خاطر ترس از عدم نتیجه گیری هست که میخوام بهترین راه رو انتخاب کنم 
> تورخدا اگه نمیخوایید کمک کنید لااقل سرزنشم نکنید.


سعید عزیز اشتباهت همینه...
وقتی یبرنامه را انتخاب میکنین باید باهاش پیش برین نه اینکه هی فکر وخیال کنین...
اما تو زمان باقی مونده:
زیست گیاهی...
شیمی مطالب حفظیش
ریاضی :آمار و هندسه و حد و مشتق
فیزیک:صوت و مغناطیس و الکترو مغناطیس و هسته ای واتمی 
عمومی 
ادبیات:قرابت
عربی:قواعد 
زبان :لغت..
این ها به شما ی درصد حداقل میده...
بجای این همه تفکر منفی ی بار شروع کن...

----------


## raha..

> یعنی مرور کنکورر زدنو بیخیال شم؟


آخه عزیز من مرور مال اون کسی که خیلی وقته خونده...
الان احتمال داره مطالب را فراموش کرده باشه نه شما که تازه میخوای بخونی...

----------


## _saeed_

> سعید عزیز اشتباهت همینه...
> وقتی یبرنامه را انتخاب میکنین باید باهاش پیش برین نه اینکه هی فکر وخیال کنین...
> اما تو زمان باقی مونده:
> زیست گیاهی...
> شیمی مطالب حفظیش
> ریاضی :آمار و هندسه و حد و مشتق
> فیزیک:صوت و مغناطیس و الکترو مغناطیس و هسته ای واتمی 
> عمومی 
> ادبیات:قرابت
> ...


سلام .تا کی تمومشون کنم واز کی مرور؟

----------


## _saeed_

> آخه عزیز من مرور مال اون کسی که خیلی وقته خونده...
> الان احتمال داره مطالب را فراموش کرده باشه نه شما که تازه میخوای بخونی...


من یه مطلبی رو میخونم یه هفته دیگه 50درصدش یادم میره.چجوری مرور نکنم ؟بعد کنکور کلی هم نزنم دیگه؟

----------


## _saeed_

بچه به نظرتون یه هفته اخر واسه مرور کردن وکنکور زدن بسه؟

----------


## raha..

تو ی دروس عمومی هر مطلب میخونی 1 روز بعد و 1 هفته بعد مرورکن ...
اما در کل بجای مرور کردن بشین تست بزن وبا تست زنی مرور کن...

----------


## Ali.N

> یعنی فقط بخونم کنکور نزنم ومرور نم درسی که امروز میخونم 27روز دیگه یادم نیست خب


تو که نوز انلاینی دادا

تستای کنکور از هر چیزی واحب تره-مخصوصا پاسخنامه هاش
فکر نکنم به مرور برسی چون داری از صفر شروع میکنی
اگه رسیدی که چه بهتر
کمتر از 30 روز مونده

----------


## Fawzi

*ببین منم نخوندم ولی مثل تو خودمو اینجا سردرگم ترر نمیکنم برو فقط بخون هرچی میرسی بخون فقط بخون فقط بخـــــــــــــــوووون
بخون تا نتیجه بگیری !
اینجا هرچقدرم تاپیک بزنی اخرش همونی میشی که همین الان هستی!

این یکماه رو اگه مردونه خوندی نتیجشم میگیری اگرم فقط بهونه چه کنم و چه گلی به سر بگیرم اوردی اخرش تویی و یک نتیجه وحشتناک !* :Yahoo (113):

----------


## FarhadMechanic

خیلی زیاد نوشتی نخوندم ولی این روشم امتحان کن یه سطل آب ببر اتاقت هروقت خوابت اومد سرتو بکن توش بعله پس چی باید شببیداری بکشی تا جاهای بلند برسی البته خودم اونکارو کردم ولی هنوز به جایی نرسیدم تو بکن شاید برسی :Y (471):

----------


## alis

آقا حقیقتا من با اینکه مدت زیادی نیست اینجام ( حدود 4 ماه-ولی تازه عضو شدم،)خیلی دیدم شما تاپیک بزنی هی درخواست راهنمایی برای فلان برای بهمان...

یا برنامه بهم بدین -روحیه بدین،نمیخواید اینکارو تموم کنید و از فرصت کم باقیمونده حداکثر استفاده رو ببرید؟

این رو هم به حساب کمک بزار،نه سرزنش.

----------


## zahra.2015

*تونگران دوره و مرور و تستی و این ک کی تموم کنی
تو تا آخرین روز وقت داری پس نگران نباش بخون عالی بخون با دقت و مفهومی بخون تمرکز کن 
برای مرور حتما لازم نیس بیای دوباره اون مطلب بخونی ک کافیه قبل از شروع هر مبحث جدید  مطالب قبلی در حد10-15 دقیقه با چشم مرور کنی وقتی این کار و دائم انجام بدی مطالب تو ذهنت ثبت میشه
مثلا از درس 1دینی وقتی خوندی تو تایم بعدی دینی اول سریع ی نگاه ب درس گذشته و قسمت های مهمش بنداز البته سعی کن کل مطلب گذشته رو با نگاه مرور کنی روز بعد ک میخوای درس سوم بخونی درس 1و2 رو با نگاه دوره کن همین جور هر چند تا درس مثلا 2تا درس ی مرور کن و برو مطلب جدید مثلا وقتی درس 4 خوندی تایم بعدی ک میشه درس 5 فقط3و4 مرور کن
برای تست خوب تست های سراسری ب عنوان آموزشت بزار در حین این ک درسی میخونی  البته این برای ریاضی و فیزیک برای عمومی ها باید وقتی ی مبحث مثل لغت تموم کردی تست هاشو کار کنی*

----------

